# Gonna go see Prometheous in 3D today



## Remodeling Maidiac

Haven't been to a theater in a very long time outside of the drive in with the kids and friends. But Ive been a Ridley Scott fan since his early days so im gonna splurge.

UNLESS someone in here has seen it and says its not worth 30 bucks....


----------



## theHawk

I saw the preview for it in 3-D.  I normally hate 3D but it looked very impressive.

I plan on seeing it in 3D as well.


----------



## Dante

Grampa Murked U said:


> Haven't been to a theater in a very long time outside of the drive in with the kids and friends. But Ive been a Ridley Scott fan since his early days so im gonna splurge.
> 
> UNLESS someone in here has seen it and says its not worth 30 bucks....


Going to see it at the Director's Guild tomorrow.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just finished watching it. Excellent set up for Alien and the subsequent finale which I'm sure is coming based on the ending.


----------



## Trajan

I am going tomorrow......


----------



## tererun

Do not see this horrible POS. Yes, it does explain some things that happened before Alien. The rest of it is a statement about how faith and biblical creationism is somehow valid despite finding overwhelming proof none of it happened. They lay the faith and christian religion bullshit on with a cement mixer over the plot. Alien was not about religion. The things that are really interesting about the aliens and how we got here are just briefly mentioned in between bullshit philisophical arguments. 

Yes, they do a great job of scenery that you can recognize from the original Alien. For the brief moments this is an alien movie it is actually good. This is not a compliment because it only reminds you this had a decent idea behind it, and could have been a great prequel had they stuck to what made Alien and Aliens really good space horror movies. Most of the movie is not this. 

To explain I will use the scenes from the trailer. They discover a number of non-christian civilizations had some similar dealings with giant people and a map that leads to the planet. Nothing was christian. All of the reasons they know what they know comes from non-christian tribal faiths. The movie then goes on to confirm this planet and these giant people existed which means the bible was a load of human created bullshit that never referenced these beings. Then despite all the evidence the so called scientists "want" to believe in jesus so they ignore everything. I am sitting there the whole time thinking these scientists are the worst possible scientists ever. 

It may have been OK if they picked a side to stay on instead of trying to be on both, but they didn't. Because of this all the fun of Alien which never involved the deep philisophical ideas of where we came from and what we are doing here was completely lost among a few scenes of nostalgic scenery that somewhat explains the original. Even that explanation was so poorly explained we had to have captain exposition give us the brief explanation of why the aliens were there so we could get back to the god arguments which had nothing at all to do with the reasons any of this was going on. Oh, and the best thing is that after answering most of the questions as to why the nostromo was eventually diverted to this planet, they raised so many more questions. Of course these are questions i have no desitre to see answered if i have to take the bible beating in a second movie. 

this movie is to alien what episode one was to star wars. Complete with all the dated arguments of creationism and biblical bullshit we see today that they tried to shove into their fantasy movie to explain things like metachlorians explain jedi. Seriously, all they needed was a crazy future presidential campaign with the first gay president fighting against the evil Mick Parry, Nutt Rimney, and Dick Assjizz. Have i mentioned how much i hate when fantasy films start involving modern arguments for no fucking reason?


----------



## Dante

Jesus... It's only an escapist movie, and not a prophesy



tererun said:


> Do not see this horrible POS. Yes, it does explain some things that happened before Alien. The rest of it is a statement about how faith and biblical creationism is somehow valid despite finding overwhelming proof none of it happened. They lay the faith and christian religion bullshit on with a cement mixer over the plot. Alien was not about religion. The things that are really interesting about the aliens and how we got here are just briefly mentioned in between bullshit philisophical arguments.
> 
> Yes, they do a great job of scenery that you can recognize from the original Alien. For the brief moments this is an alien movie it is actually good. This is not a compliment because it only reminds you this had a decent idea behind it, and could have been a great prequel had they stuck to what made Alien and Aliens really good space horror movies. Most of the movie is not this.
> 
> To explain I will use the scenes from the trailer. They discover a number of non-christian civilizations had some similar dealings with giant people and a map that leads to the planet. Nothing was christian. All of the reasons they know what they know comes from non-christian tribal faiths. The movie then goes on to confirm this planet and these giant people existed which means the bible was a load of human created bullshit that never referenced these beings. Then despite all the evidence the so called scientists "want" to believe in jesus so they ignore everything. I am sitting there the whole time thinking these scientists are the worst possible scientists ever.
> 
> It may have been OK if they picked a side to stay on instead of trying to be on both, but they didn't. Because of this all the fun of Alien which never involved the deep philisophical ideas of where we came from and what we are doing here was completely lost among a few scenes of nostalgic scenery that somewhat explains the original. Even that explanation was so poorly explained we had to have captain exposition give us the brief explanation of why the aliens were there so we could get back to the god arguments which had nothing at all to do with the reasons any of this was going on. Oh, and the best thing is that after answering most of the questions as to why the nostromo was eventually diverted to this planet, they raised so many more questions. Of course these are questions i have no desitre to see answered if i have to take the bible beating in a second movie.
> 
> this movie is to alien what episode one was to star wars. Complete with all the dated arguments of creationism and biblical bullshit we see today that they tried to shove into their fantasy movie to explain things like metachlorians explain jedi. Seriously, all they needed was a crazy future presidential campaign with the first gay president fighting against the evil Mick Parry, Nutt Rimney, and Dick Assjizz. Have i mentioned how much i hate when fantasy films start involving modern arguments for no fucking reason?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The only reference to god or religion that I noticed was the doctors necklace. And its role was only a couple minutes long. I think someone had something on their brain before they saw the movie.


----------



## tererun

Dante said:


> Jesus... It's only an escapist movie, and not a prophesy



Exactly, and that was none of the plot of this movie. That was what made the Alien movies exciting. Even when there should have been some realization that they were really fucked they just kept wanting to talk to the aliens. Even when some of the worst shit in the world happened to one of the main scientists she just fucking forgot about it and went on with the mission. There is no way any rational and sane human being would have participated in all of this when things started to go to hell. I just kept thinking of the line from Aliens "Nuke it from orbit. That is the only way to be safe." I know for continuity they could not do that, but there was a point where that was the only thing that made sense for every character but one or two. At least have the aliens kill everyone while trying to escape, and not just have them keep wandering into more dangerous situations with absolutely no motivation at all.


----------



## Vidi

Grampa Murked U said:


> Haven't been to a theater in a very long time outside of the drive in with the kids and friends. But Ive been a Ridley Scott fan since his early days so im gonna splurge.
> 
> UNLESS someone in here has seen it and says its not worth 30 bucks....



Im seeing it in the morning, then off to play pinball with the wife. 

Im not a fan of 3D. I find it distracting and limits my immesion into the story itself. I really like to watch backgrounds and other actors reactions to whats being said and 3D blurs out things so the focus is on a primary target. That bugs the hell out of me.

Unfortunately, there are NO 2D showings in my area and I absolutely have to see this movie. Alien and Blade Runner are both in my top ten all time movies so Prometheus is a no brainer to go see immediately.

Ill check back into the thread after i see the movie to see what others are saying about it. Dont want any spoilers just yet so I only rwad the OP and the first response LOL.


----------



## tererun

Grampa Murked U said:


> The only reference to god or religion that I noticed was the doctors necklace. And its role was only a couple minutes long. I think someone had something on their brain before they saw the movie.



Did you go to the bathroom during every conversation with the doctor and the one wearing the cross? The whole purpose of them going there was to find their creator despite the fact the main characters all wanted to believe in god except the blonde captain. I knew there was trouble when the female scientist was in cryosleep talking to her father about death and all the religious nature of that pointless scene. Did you miss the 7 or 8 references to christ in that whole scene, or were you in the bathroom again? Then the female doctor always wanting to believe in jesus no matter how much they were showing jesus had no presence on earth. There was the whole basis of intelligent design which was the whole purpose of the opening scene and the idea that these being supposedly put the human race where they were. Oh, and then there is the best suck you out of the movie and into pointless life drama when her boyfriend makes the crack about only needing a couple of brain cells to make life, and then she goes into her pointless crying jag implying she was barren which did not add anything at all to the movie and was the first time reproduction was even mentioned. In all honesty considering what happened that scene might have actually been valuable towards enhancing her character had they actually done something more on development of that aspect of her character. 

There is a lot of religious bullshit in this movie, and Alien is not religious. If they wanted to do some sort of Contact type of philisophical commentary on god and science it was not the right movie. That might have been a good movie on it's own, but it is not alien, and I am quite sure the company does not give a fuck about God or even the alien races that supposedly spawned humans. They wanted a weapon from an advanced civilization. They actually may have tried to make a statement about the lust for power that keeps the human race down, but they kept on dropping it to go back to blind faith.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

tererun said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus... It's only an escapist movie, and not a prophesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and that was none of the plot of this movie. That was what made the Alien movies exciting. Even when there should have been some realization that they were really fucked they just kept wanting to talk to the aliens. Even when some of the worst shit in the world happened to one of the main scientists she just fucking forgot about it and went on with the mission. There is no way any rational and sane human being would have participated in all of this when things started to go to hell. I just kept thinking of the line from Aliens "Nuke it from orbit. That is the only way to be safe." I know for continuity they could not do that, but there was a point where that was the only thing that made sense for every character but one or two. At least have the aliens kill everyone while trying to escape, and not just have them keep wandering into more dangerous situations with absolutely no motivation at all.
Click to expand...


Do you really need to include spoilers in your posts? At least wait till tomorrow night if you must. 

As far as the rest of your posts this is a science fiction movie. As such it requires that you suspend your beliefs in reality and let your imagination go. Obviously you didn't. My only problem with the movie was it was a bit slow in parts. But then again so did alien. 

I give it an 8.5/10 worth a ticket


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

tererun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reference to god or religion that I noticed was the doctors necklace. And its role was only a couple minutes long. I think someone had something on their brain before they saw the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to the bathroom during every conversation with the doctor and the one wearing the cross? The whole purpose of them going there was to find their creator despite the fact the main characters all wanted to believe in god except the blonde captain. I knew there was trouble when the female scientist was in cryosleep talking to her father about death and all the religious nature of that pointless scene. Did you miss the 7 or 8 references to christ in that whole scene, or were you in the bathroom again? Then the female doctor always wanting to believe in jesus no matter how much they were showing jesus had no presence on earth. There was the whole basis of intelligent design which was the whole purpose of the opening scene and the idea that these being supposedly put the human race where they were. Oh, and then there is the best suck you out of the movie and into pointless life drama when her boyfriend makes the crack about only needing a couple of brain cells to make life, and then she goes into her pointless crying jag implying she was barren which did not add anything at all to the movie and was the first time reproduction was even mentioned. In all honesty considering what happened that scene might have actually been valuable towards enhancing her character had they actually done something more on development of that aspect of her character.
> 
> There is a lot of religious bullshit in this movie, and Alien is not religious. If they wanted to do some sort of Contact type of philisophical commentary on god and science it was not the right movie. That might have been a good movie on it's own, but it is not alien, and I am quite sure the company does not give a fuck about God or even the alien races that supposedly spawned humans. They wanted a weapon from an advanced civilization. They actually may have tried to make a statement about the lust for power that keeps the human race down, but they kept on dropping it to go back to blind faith.
Click to expand...


It's a move. You get out of it exactly what you're willing to take from it. And yes I saw the parts in question. When a small child looses a parent that's what most people say to explain it to their child.


----------



## tererun

Grampa Murked U said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus... It's only an escapist movie, and not a prophesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and that was none of the plot of this movie. That was what made the Alien movies exciting. Even when there should have been some realization that they were really fucked they just kept wanting to talk to the aliens. Even when some of the worst shit in the world happened to one of the main scientists she just fucking forgot about it and went on with the mission. There is no way any rational and sane human being would have participated in all of this when things started to go to hell. I just kept thinking of the line from Aliens "Nuke it from orbit. That is the only way to be safe." I know for continuity they could not do that, but there was a point where that was the only thing that made sense for every character but one or two. At least have the aliens kill everyone while trying to escape, and not just have them keep wandering into more dangerous situations with absolutely no motivation at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really need to include spoilers in your posts? At least wait till tomorrow night if you must.
> 
> As far as the rest of your posts this is a science fiction movie. As such it requires that you suspend your beliefs in reality and let your imagination go. Obviously you didn't. My only problem with the movie was it was a bit slow in parts. But then again so did alien.
> 
> I give it an 8.5/10 worth a ticket
Click to expand...


About the spoilers, I was intentionally vague. It is a prequel to aliens, and if you don't get that bad shit is going to happen then you missed many of the trailers. There is a difference between suspending belief when dealing with science fiction and not having character motivations right. Your characters should maintain their motivation unless they are alien/robot or under some form of mind control. If you are going to have me suspend my belief because everything is so foreign do not drag christianity into it to try and make the characters more real. Still there comes a certain point where you RUN! That happened in all of the other alien movies, and that was really what made the movies was the escape. 

My big problem with the movie is not that it sucked. i can deal with a sucky campy movie. My real problem with this is that there is just enough of almost goopd to show you what the movie could have been had the suck not been there. beneath all the un needed bullshit it does do a great job of setting up Alien. There are parts where it does a great job of show rather than tell which makes it frustrating when they use exposition to tell important plot points that could have been shown and discovered. It is not like Scott is not capable of doing that. It has some good twists which it blatantly exposes early on. It does not develop important points about the female lead that would make her far more defined and explain a few things better, but they focus on pointless crap in her life that doesn't enhance anything. 

It shows you just enough of how great a movie it could have been and then buries it in crap. The only reason i did not ask for my money back was it did play into the alien universe and set things up like it was supposed to. I could see the better movie. I watched alien resurrection without this problem. It was dumb, it was campy, it was really fucking stupid, and there was no good movie underneath so I could just say it was stupid and go on with life. This one i could see a really great movie underneath all the crap. That is what pisses me off. It was not expectation or whatever, there was a legitimately good movie burried under a whole lot of shit which ruined it.


----------



## Trajan

I just got back, worth the price. 

the restaurant after was where the real horror show was...my god, does no on know how to manage people any more? For Fu** sakes......BJ's ought to pack it in. 


oh one questions, tenuous spolier alert -

the alien at the begging who drinks the serum whatever it was, was he committing suicide? Attempting to get his toxic remains into the water supply ...what?


----------



## Samson

It was SO CRAPPY!

Except for the Squid-Hero.

Old White Rich guy is the BAD GUY along with his blonde robot and Charliz Theron, who never was nekkid.

Heroine gave herself an abortion

Black Earth ship Captain Obama went down with the ship saving Earth. He was flanked by the prerequisite minority group actors: Asian and Hispanic.

Alien Bad Guy was a Giant White Skin Head.

Typical Hollywood Politically Spun Crap.


----------



## ekrem

Trajan said:


> (...)
> oh one questions, tenuous spolier alert -
> 
> the alien at the begging who drinks the serum whatever it was, was he committing suicide? Attempting to get his toxic remains into the water supply ...what?



SPOILER
Was it even the same planet?
When the humans landed, there was no waterfalls, instead a desert planet.
Maybe the serum was something to destroy life on the planet (beginning with the water).

When he drinks that "serum" in the sky is also a ship, or not?


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> oh one questions, tenuous spolier alert -
> 
> the alien at the begging who drinks the serum whatever it was, was he committing suicide? Attempting to get his toxic remains into the water supply ...what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPOILER
> Was it even the same planet?
> When the humans landed, there was no waterfalls, instead a desert planet.
> Maybe the serum was something to destroy life on the planet (beginning with the water).
> 
> When he drinks that "serum" in the sky is also a ship, or not?
Click to expand...


The plot was retarded.

The only point was to show a Black Leader who died to save the planet from an Evil Old White Guy.


----------



## Ernie S.

tererun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reference to god or religion that I noticed was the doctors necklace. And its role was only a couple minutes long. I think someone had something on their brain before they saw the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to the bathroom during every conversation with the doctor and the one wearing the cross? The whole purpose of them going there was to find their creator despite the fact the main characters all wanted to believe in god except the blonde captain. I knew there was trouble when the female scientist was in cryosleep talking to her father about death and all the religious nature of that pointless scene. Did you miss the 7 or 8 references to christ in that whole scene, or were you in the bathroom again? Then the female doctor always wanting to believe in jesus no matter how much they were showing jesus had no presence on earth. There was the whole basis of intelligent design which was the whole purpose of the opening scene and the idea that these being supposedly put the human race where they were. Oh, and then there is the best suck you out of the movie and into pointless life drama when her boyfriend makes the crack about only needing a couple of brain cells to make life, and then she goes into her pointless crying jag implying she was barren which did not add anything at all to the movie and was the first time reproduction was even mentioned. In all honesty considering what happened that scene might have actually been valuable towards enhancing her character had they actually done something more on development of that aspect of her character.
> 
> There is a lot of religious bullshit in this movie, and Alien is not religious. If they wanted to do some sort of Contact type of philisophical commentary on god and science it was not the right movie. That might have been a good movie on it's own, but it is not alien, and I am quite sure the company does not give a fuck about God or even the alien races that supposedly spawned humans. They wanted a weapon from an advanced civilization. They actually may have tried to make a statement about the lust for power that keeps the human race down, but they kept on dropping it to go back to blind faith.
Click to expand...


Look, tererun. We get that you are a liberal atheist and don't like to hear reference to God. Tough Shit! *It's a MOVIE that is not about you.* Please go away.


----------



## Samson

Ernie S. said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reference to god or religion that I noticed was the doctors necklace. And its role was only a couple minutes long. I think someone had something on their brain before they saw the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to the bathroom during every conversation with the doctor and the one wearing the cross? The whole purpose of them going there was to find their creator despite the fact the main characters all wanted to believe in god except the blonde captain. I knew there was trouble when the female scientist was in cryosleep talking to her father about death and all the religious nature of that pointless scene. Did you miss the 7 or 8 references to christ in that whole scene, or were you in the bathroom again? Then the female doctor always wanting to believe in jesus no matter how much they were showing jesus had no presence on earth. There was the whole basis of intelligent design which was the whole purpose of the opening scene and the idea that these being supposedly put the human race where they were. Oh, and then there is the best suck you out of the movie and into pointless life drama when her boyfriend makes the crack about only needing a couple of brain cells to make life, and then she goes into her pointless crying jag implying she was barren which did not add anything at all to the movie and was the first time reproduction was even mentioned. In all honesty considering what happened that scene might have actually been valuable towards enhancing her character had they actually done something more on development of that aspect of her character.
> 
> There is a lot of religious bullshit in this movie, and Alien is not religious. If they wanted to do some sort of Contact type of philisophical commentary on god and science it was not the right movie. That might have been a good movie on it's own, but it is not alien, and I am quite sure the company does not give a fuck about God or even the alien races that supposedly spawned humans. They wanted a weapon from an advanced civilization. They actually may have tried to make a statement about the lust for power that keeps the human race down, but they kept on dropping it to go back to blind faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, tererun. We get that you are a liberal atheist and don't like to hear reference to God. Tough Shit! *It's a MOVIE that is not about you.* Please go away.
Click to expand...


The point of her wearing a cross was to show the audience that even Christians get abortions.


----------



## Big Fitz

tererun said:


> Do not see this horrible POS. Yes, it does explain some things that happened before Alien. The rest of it is a statement about how faith and biblical creationism is somehow valid despite finding overwhelming proof none of it happened. They lay the faith and christian religion bullshit on with a cement mixer over the plot. Alien was not about religion. The things that are really interesting about the aliens and how we got here are just briefly mentioned in between bullshit philisophical arguments.
> 
> Yes, they do a great job of scenery that you can recognize from the original Alien. For the brief moments this is an alien movie it is actually good. This is not a compliment because it only reminds you this had a decent idea behind it, and could have been a great prequel had they stuck to what made Alien and Aliens really good space horror movies. Most of the movie is not this.
> 
> To explain I will use the scenes from the trailer. They discover a number of non-christian civilizations had some similar dealings with giant people and a map that leads to the planet. Nothing was christian. All of the reasons they know what they know comes from non-christian tribal faiths. The movie then goes on to confirm this planet and these giant people existed which means the bible was a load of human created bullshit that never referenced these beings. Then despite all the evidence the so called scientists "want" to believe in jesus so they ignore everything. I am sitting there the whole time thinking these scientists are the worst possible scientists ever.
> 
> It may have been OK if they picked a side to stay on instead of trying to be on both, but they didn't. Because of this all the fun of Alien which never involved the deep philisophical ideas of where we came from and what we are doing here was completely lost among a few scenes of nostalgic scenery that somewhat explains the original. Even that explanation was so poorly explained we had to have captain exposition give us the brief explanation of why the aliens were there so we could get back to the god arguments which had nothing at all to do with the reasons any of this was going on. Oh, and the best thing is that after answering most of the questions as to why the nostromo was eventually diverted to this planet, they raised so many more questions. Of course these are questions i have no desitre to see answered if i have to take the bible beating in a second movie.
> 
> this movie is to alien what episode one was to star wars. Complete with all the dated arguments of creationism and biblical bullshit we see today that they tried to shove into their fantasy movie to explain things like metachlorians explain jedi. Seriously, all they needed was a crazy future presidential campaign with the first gay president fighting against the evil Mick Parry, Nutt Rimney, and Dick Assjizz. Have i mentioned how much i hate when fantasy films start involving modern arguments for no fucking reason?


Funny... a friend of mine who is a VERY devout christian went to it yesterday and said it was disappointing but never saw any of the Christian overtones you're talking about. 

I dunno.  Sounds like some hypersensitivity (to hating Christians) interfered to what you saw, but hey.  It's your perception.


----------



## Trajan

ekrem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> oh one questions, tenuous spolier alert -
> 
> the alien at the beginning who drinks the serum whatever it was, was he committing suicide? Attempting to get his toxic remains into the water supply ...what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPOILER
> Was it even the same planet?
> When the humans landed, there was no waterfalls, instead a desert planet.
> Maybe the serum was something to destroy life on the planet (beginning with the water).
> 
> When he drinks that "serum" in the sky is also a ship, or not?
Click to expand...


the planet they ( the humans went to)  landed on was not the planet he was on at the beginning, I thought that was pretty plain.


----------



## ekrem

If it's not the same planet, then the Alien with the "serum" was on earth.
The "serum" liquefied his body with DNA into the water, probably to create life on earth, but on that planet was already water and green swamps.


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> oh one questions, tenuous spolier alert -
> 
> the alien at the beginning who drinks the serum whatever it was, was he committing suicide? Attempting to get his toxic remains into the water supply ...what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPOILER
> Was it even the same planet?
> When the humans landed, there was no waterfalls, instead a desert planet.
> Maybe the serum was something to destroy life on the planet (beginning with the water).
> 
> When he drinks that "serum" in the sky is also a ship, or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the planet they ( the humans went to)  landed on was not the planet he was on at the beginning, I thought that was pretty plain.
Click to expand...


This was possibly the ONLY clear point in the movie: Else why the fuck would the earthings travel for 2+years to get there.

But what I was waiting for was some explaination as to the purpose of the first scene of the movie: Why did the Giant White Skinhead, alone on what I presume was primal Earth, drink the shit that makes their heads explode? WTF?

Also, recall the White Biologist Geek? The one that wore glasses because in Hollywood all scientists wear glasses? Am I suoppsed to believe that in the year 2092 they won't be able to perform LASIK surgery on everyone, but they will be able to build a fucking machine that can be programmed to give yourself an abortion after the third trimester?


----------



## Samson

ekrem said:


> If it's not the same planet, then the Alien with the "serum" was on earth.
> The "serum" liquefied his body with DNA into the water, probably to create life on earth, but on that planet was already water and green swamps.



WHAT?

A Fucking ADVANCED Alien Civilization could only invent a method on implanting planets with thier DNA by having one of their guys drink a "serum" next to a waterfall, then self destructing while watching his Starship vanish into the atmosphere?


----------



## Vidi

The planet the engineer was on in the beginning was Earth or another earthlike planet. That scene shows us that in order for life to be created, something else must be destroyed, which they actually said later on in the film. That Engineer was "Prometheus". He died to give us life, which is the theme of the movie really. It was all about our intentions. Notice that the event in which the Engineers were running for their lives ( and mostly died ) was "about 2000 years ago" 

The references to Christ were heavy handed and boring and bizaare all at the same time. It was all about giving yourself for others. Sacrificing your life for the lives of others. Which is why the Engineer went absolutely INSANE when David asked him to extend the life of Weyland. Here were the children they meant to destroy, finally accepting the invitation and theyre everything the Engineers abhor.

The movie just sucked. To actually "get" what was going on and the symbolism of that movie you would need a masters degree in comparative religion. And even then it was just BAAAD.


----------



## Trajan

Vidi said:


> The planet the engineer was on in the beginning was Earth or another earthlike planet. That scene shows us that in order for life to be created, something else must be destroyed, which they actually said later on in the film. That Engineer was "Prometheus". He died to give us life, which is the theme of the movie really. It was all about our intentions. Notice that the event in which the Engineers were running for their lives ( and mostly died ) was "about 2000 years ago"
> 
> The references to Christ were heavy handed and boring and bizaare all at the same time. It was all about giving yourself for others. Sacrificing your life for the lives of others. Which is why the Engineer went absolutely INSANE when David asked him to extend the life of Weyland. Here were the children they meant to destroy, finally accepting the invitation and theyre everything the Engineers abhor.
> 
> The movie just sucked. To actually "get" what was going on and the symbolism of that movie you would need a masters degree in comparative religion. And even then it was just BAAAD.



that seems to fit thx. 

the movie was convoluted, I think they cut the shit out of it to get it to 2 hours. *shrugs* 


which leads me to wonder, how do we get to alien, in that there is another craft, an  engineer in his cockpit seat and his chest had exploded on LV 426 in the original....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sad to hear so many Debbie Downers. The story was slow but in all honesty the first one was even slower. I think too many people went in with preconceived ideas of what they were about to see. 

As to the religious crap. I'm not a believer and simply don't care. You all act as if Hollywood shoves religion like they do the gay agenda. Get over it.....or yourselves.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The planet the engineer was on in the beginning was Earth or another earthlike planet. That scene shows us that in order for life to be created, something else must be destroyed, which they actually said later on in the film. That Engineer was "Prometheus". He died to give us life, which is the theme of the movie really. It was all about our intentions. Notice that the event in which the Engineers were running for their lives ( and mostly died ) was "about 2000 years ago"
> 
> The references to Christ were heavy handed and boring and bizaare all at the same time. It was all about giving yourself for others. Sacrificing your life for the lives of others. Which is why the Engineer went absolutely INSANE when David asked him to extend the life of Weyland. Here were the children they meant to destroy, finally accepting the invitation and theyre everything the Engineers abhor.
> 
> The movie just sucked. To actually "get" what was going on and the symbolism of that movie you would need a masters degree in comparative religion. And even then it was just BAAAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that seems to fit thx.
> 
> the movie was convoluted, I think they cut the shit out of it to get it to 2 hours. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> which leads me to wonder, how do we get to alien, in that there is another craft, an  engineer in his cockpit seat and his chest had exploded on LV 426 in the original....
Click to expand...


He likely is still in the seat and was already infected.


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The planet the engineer was on in the beginning was Earth or another earthlike planet. That scene shows us that in order for life to be created, something else must be destroyed, which they actually said later on in the film. That Engineer was "Prometheus". He died to give us life, which is the theme of the movie really. It was all about our intentions. Notice that the event in which the Engineers were running for their lives ( and mostly died ) was "about 2000 years ago"
> 
> The references to Christ were heavy handed and boring and bizaare all at the same time. It was all about giving yourself for others. Sacrificing your life for the lives of others. Which is why the Engineer went absolutely INSANE when David asked him to extend the life of Weyland. Here were the children they meant to destroy, finally accepting the invitation and theyre everything the Engineers abhor.
> 
> The movie just sucked. To actually "get" what was going on and the symbolism of that movie you would need a masters degree in comparative religion. And even then it was just BAAAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that seems to fit thx.
> 
> the movie was convoluted, I think they cut the shit out of it to get it to 2 hours. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> which leads me to wonder, how do we get to alien, in that there is another craft, an  engineer in his cockpit seat and his chest had exploded on LV 426 in the original....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He likely is still in the seat and was already infected.
Click to expand...


but that planet they landed on where the story took place was not LV-426 it was if memory serves LV 323 or 326,  or something  close...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> that seems to fit thx.
> 
> the movie was convoluted, I think they cut the shit out of it to get it to 2 hours. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> which leads me to wonder, how do we get to alien, in that there is another craft, an  engineer in his cockpit seat and his chest had exploded on LV 426 in the original....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He likely is still in the seat and was already infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but that planet they landed on where the story took place was not LV-426 it was if memory serves LV 323 or 326,  or something  close...
Click to expand...


Ahh, I didn't catch that. There were other ships though so maybe other creator's? 

It's on movies2k.com now so I may watch it again to fill in the blanks.


----------



## Samson

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's on movies2k.com now so I may watch it again to fill in the blanks.



Anyone who would see this movie more than once definately has a few blanks to fill in.

I recommend starting with the one between your ears.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Samson said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on movies2k.com now so I may watch it again to fill in the blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who would see this movie more than once definately has a few blanks to fill in.
> 
> I recommend starting with the one between your ears.
Click to expand...


Negged


----------



## Samson

Grampa Murked U said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on movies2k.com now so I may watch it again to fill in the blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who would see this movie more than once definately has a few blanks to fill in.
> 
> I recommend starting with the one between your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negged
Click to expand...




pussy


----------



## SayMyName

Grampa Murked U said:


> Haven't been to a theater in a very long time outside of the drive in with the kids and friends. But Ive been a Ridley Scott fan since his early days so im gonna splurge.
> 
> UNLESS someone in here has seen it and says its not worth 30 bucks....



I saw it, but not in 3D.

Standing alone without Alien, it was a very entertaining movie. It would be worth going to see, but it didn't really beat the original Alien movie as far as its punch. But.  then, how could any movie. Alien was a trendsetter.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Samson said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who would see this movie more than once definately has a few blanks to fill in.
> 
> I recommend starting with the one between your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pussy
Click to expand...


Nice, more highschool name calling. Grow up.


----------



## Vidi

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sad to hear so many Debbie Downers. The story was slow but in all honesty the first one was even slower. I think too many people went in with preconceived ideas of what they were about to see.
> 
> As to the religious crap. I'm not a believer and simply don't care. You all act as if Hollywood shoves religion like they do the gay agenda. Get over it.....or yourselves.



What story?

Seriously lets talk...


*
BIG SPOILERS ALERT !!!! SKIP THIS POST IF YOU HAVENT SEEN THE MOVIE AND STILL WANT TO. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!*



Ok now that THATS out of the way.

I could care less about the religious aspects of the movie. Those themes were such a punch to the face they were only insulting in that Ridley felt he needed to blugeon us with such things to get a half hearted point across.

Its the story itself thats BAD. Wheres the character development? Where the story arc? There isnt one.  The characetrs behaved in ways that they shouldnt have.

Lets go to the "surgery scene"  Liz has just been informed by David that shes pregnant with a very "special" child. She wants it out. He refuses and even drugs her to get her into stasis to take back to Earth.

She escapes and goes to the surgery pod. Gets the damed thing out of her and the NEXT THING that happens is she finds Weyland along with David ( and others ) Now does she freak out on David? Nope. She looks at Weyland and says," Youve been here the whole time? " 

No, Hey fuck you David for leaving that monster inside me. Not even so much as a tongue sticking out in his general direction. She IGNORES him and focuses on the old guy.

Shes just watched the man she loves be burned alive, and pulled an alien creature out of herself that he apparently impregnated her with and she sits there calmly and says," Oh youve been here the whole time" Cmon!

Or how about the death of Vickers? This is a bitch who thinks shes smart enough to run Weyland after dear old dad kicks the bucket BUT isnt smart enough to run _SIDEWAYS???? _
Seriously, set aside all the Alien movies and look at this movie as a stand alone...and its utter crap. It REQUIRES that you have knowledge of the other movies, it blungeons us with half explained religious themes but NEVER actually gets to the point.

Big thumbs down for a crappy movie. 


And now Im really apprehensive about the Blade Runner sequel he wants to do next.


ETA:  Oh and the planet Prometheus takes place on is NOT the planet the Nostromo landed on. So we still dont know the story of that particular "Space Jockey"


----------



## Dr Grump

Vidi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear so many Debbie Downers. The story was slow but in all honesty the first one was even slower. I think too many people went in with preconceived ideas of what they were about to see.
> 
> As to the religious crap. I'm not a believer and simply don't care. You all act as if Hollywood shoves religion like they do the gay agenda. Get over it.....or yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What story?
> 
> Seriously lets talk...
> 
> 
> *
> BIG SPOILERS ALERT !!!! SKIP THIS POST IF YOUIR HAVENT SEEN THE MOVIE AND STILL WANT TO. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now that THATS out of the way.
> 
> I could care less about the religious aspects of the movie. Those themes were such a punch to the face they were only insulting in that Ridley felt he needed to blugeon us with such things to get a half hearted point across.
> 
> Its the story itself thats BAD. Wheres the character development? Where the story arc? There isnt one.  The characetrs behaved in ways that they shouldnt have.
> 
> Lets go to the "surgery scene"  Liz has just been informed by David that shes pregnant with a very "special" child. She wants it out. He refuses and even drugs her to get her into stasis to take back to Earth.
> 
> She escapes and goes to the surgery pod. Gets the damed thing out of her and the NEXT THING that happens is she finds Weyland along with David ( and others ) Now does she freak out on David? Nope. She looks at Weyland and says," Youve been here the whole time? "
> 
> No, Hey fuck you David for leaving that monster inside me. Not even so much as a tongue sticking out in his general direction. She IGNORES him and focuses on the old guy.
> 
> Shes just watched the man she loves be burned alive, and pulled an alien creature out of herself that he apparently impregnated her with and she sits there calmly and says," Oh youve been here the whole time" Cmon!
> 
> Or how about the death of Vickers? This is a bitch who thinks shes smart enough to run Weyland after dear old dad kicks the bucket BUT isnt smart enough to run _SIDEWAYS???? _
> Seriously, set aside all the Alien movies and look at this movie as a stand alone...and its utter crap. It REQUIRES that you have knowledge of the other movies, it blungeons us with half explained religious themes but NEVER actually gets to the point.
> 
> Big thumbs down for a crappy movie.
> 
> 
> And now Im really apprehensive about the Blade Runner sequel he wants to do next.
> 
> 
> ETA:  Oh and the planet Prometheus takes place on is NOT the planet the Nostromo landed on. So we still dont know the story of that particular "Space Jockey"
Click to expand...


Not only that but:

1) Why didn't Scott let the alien explain what they were doing (when David asked him)? Because I don't think the director or script writer thought that far ahead.
2) What was the point of the exploding alien head? It added nothing to the story.
3) Why would the aliens 'start' Earth, then 'reawaken' themsleves to go and destory it (I have my own theory, but none was put forward in the story)
4) It is inferred that the aliens left signs with ancient civilisations to show us' the way'...how did they do this? Were aliens living amongst us, or was it preprogrammed into the DNA of the dude who started it all by the waterfall?
5) If the moon by the plaent was indeed a military base with bio weapons as suggested by Prometheous's captain, why would they direct mere earthlings to find it? No logic. Direct them to a civilisation of the ages, I get that, but a military base in the middle of nowhere? ppfffttt
6) What was the point of David killing Shaw's lover by putting an alien doofer in his martini?

Plenty of other holes/unanswered questions that left a big "WFT?" as I walked out the cinema...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That's a lot of expectations for a sci-fi movie. I just try to relax and enjoy. Now were this a drama or something then yea. 

To each their own


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I think you guys should start making movies.  

You seem to have it all down pat. Have fun with your new line of work.


----------



## Dr Grump

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think you guys should start making movies.
> 
> You seem to have it all down pat. Have fun with your new line of work.



It's not that hard to do...


----------



## Vidi

Dr Grump said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear so many Debbie Downers. The story was slow but in all honesty the first one was even slower. I think too many people went in with preconceived ideas of what they were about to see.
> 
> As to the religious crap. I'm not a believer and simply don't care. You all act as if Hollywood shoves religion like they do the gay agenda. Get over it.....or yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What story?
> 
> Seriously lets talk...
> 
> 
> *
> BIG SPOILERS ALERT !!!! SKIP THIS POST IF YOU HAVENT SEEN THE MOVIE AND STILL WANT TO. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now that THATS out of the way.
> 
> I could care less about the religious aspects of the movie. Those themes were such a punch to the face they were only insulting in that Ridley felt he needed to blugeon us with such things to get a half hearted point across.
> 
> Its the story itself thats BAD. Wheres the character development? Where the story arc? There isnt one.  The characetrs behaved in ways that they shouldnt have.
> 
> Lets go to the "surgery scene"  Liz has just been informed by David that shes pregnant with a very "special" child. She wants it out. He refuses and even drugs her to get her into stasis to take back to Earth.
> 
> She escapes and goes to the surgery pod. Gets the damed thing out of her and the NEXT THING that happens is she finds Weyland along with David ( and others ) Now does she freak out on David? Nope. She looks at Weyland and says," Youve been here the whole time? "
> 
> No, Hey fuck you David for leaving that monster inside me. Not even so much as a tongue sticking out in his general direction. She IGNORES him and focuses on the old guy.
> 
> Shes just watched the man she loves be burned alive, and pulled an alien creature out of herself that he apparently impregnated her with and she sits there calmly and says," Oh youve been here the whole time" Cmon!
> 
> Or how about the death of Vickers? This is a bitch who thinks shes smart enough to run Weyland after dear old dad kicks the bucket BUT isnt smart enough to run _SIDEWAYS???? _
> Seriously, set aside all the Alien movies and look at this movie as a stand alone...and its utter crap. It REQUIRES that you have knowledge of the other movies, it blungeons us with half explained religious themes but NEVER actually gets to the point.
> 
> Big thumbs down for a crappy movie.
> 
> 
> And now Im really apprehensive about the Blade Runner sequel he wants to do next.
> 
> 
> ETA:  Oh and the planet Prometheus takes place on is NOT the planet the Nostromo landed on. So we still dont know the story of that particular "Space Jockey"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that but:
> 
> 1) Why didn't Scott let the alien explain what they were doing (when David asked him)? Because I don't think the director or script writer thought that far ahead.
> 2) What was the point of the exploding alien head? It added nothing to the story.
> 3) Why would the aliens 'start' Earth, then 'reawaken' themsleves to go and destory it (I have my own theory, but none was put forward in the story)
> 4) It is inferred that the aliens left signs with ancient civilisations to show us' the way'...how did they do this? Were aliens living amongst us, or was it preprogrammed into the DNA of the dude who started it all by the waterfall?
> 5) If the moon by the plaent was indeed a military base with bio weapons as suggested by Prometheous's captain, why would they direct mere earthlings to find it? No logic. Direct them to a civilisation of the ages, I get that, but a military base in the middle of nowhere? ppfffttt
> 6) What was the point of David killing Shaw's lover by putting an alien doofer in his martini?
> 
> Plenty of other holes/unanswered questions that left a big "WFT?" as I walked out the cinema...
Click to expand...


All excellent points on the plethora of giant plot holes.


----------



## Vidi

Grampa Murked U said:


> I think you guys should start making movies.
> 
> You seem to have it all down pat. Have fun with your new line of work.



My Matrix 3 would have been ten times better LOL

But seriously, Im not looking at Prometheus as the stuff in Alien explains it ( because it TOTALLY doesnt ) Im looking at it as a stand alone movie. Theres no explainationf or ANYTHING most importantly WHY the characters choose their actions. The most developed character was Vickers and she was two dimensional at best showing so little emotions that the audience was wondering is she was a robot even before the Captain asked her if she was.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dr Grump said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys should start making movies.
> 
> You seem to have it all down pat. Have fun with your new line of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that hard to do...
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

Vidi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys should start making movies.
> 
> You seem to have it all down pat. Have fun with your new line of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Matrix 3 would have been ten times better LOL
> 
> But seriously, Im not looking at Prometheus as the stuff in Alien explains it ( because it TOTALLY doesnt ) Im looking at it as a stand alone movie. Theres no explanation or ANYTHING most importantly WHY the characters choose their actions. The most developed character was Vickers and she was two dimensional at best showing so little emotions that the audience was wondering is she was a robot even before the Captain asked her if she was.
Click to expand...


thinking about the scenes etc. and how the dialogue went down I think they started out with a 3 hour movie, alot of it makes no sense, example, vickers walks in and th capt asks her of sh wants to get laid, well where the heck id that come from? and she says yes based on some stupid remark about being an android? please...

....time will tell, they will I am sure try and cash in at the dvd trough, I'd like to see the 'deleted scenes'....ridley scott is a lot better than this or has been.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Trajan said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys should start making movies.
> 
> You seem to have it all down pat. Have fun with your new line of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Matrix 3 would have been ten times better LOL
> 
> But seriously, Im not looking at Prometheus as the stuff in Alien explains it ( because it TOTALLY doesnt ) Im looking at it as a stand alone movie. Theres no explanation or ANYTHING most importantly WHY the characters choose their actions. The most developed character was Vickers and she was two dimensional at best showing so little emotions that the audience was wondering is she was a robot even before the Captain asked her if she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thinking about the scenes etc. and how the dialogue went down I think they started out with a 3 hour movie, alot of it makes no sense, example, vickers walks in and th capt asks her of sh wants to get laid, well where the heck id that come from? and she says yes based on some stupid remark about being an android? please...
> 
> ....time will tell, they will I am sure try and cash in at the dvd trough, I'd like to see the 'deleted scenes'....ridley scott is a lot better than this or has been.
Click to expand...


I read on fandango that there was about 30 minutes cut out. I'll buy either way since I have all the others.


----------



## Dante

Saw Prometheus. Liked it. Problems with plot, but what escapist movie doesn't?

end of story

worth the price of admission


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Matrix 3 would have been ten times better LOL
> 
> But seriously, Im not looking at Prometheus as the stuff in Alien explains it ( because it TOTALLY doesnt ) Im looking at it as a stand alone movie. Theres no explanation or ANYTHING most importantly WHY the characters choose their actions. The most developed character was Vickers and she was two dimensional at best showing so little emotions that the audience was wondering is she was a robot even before the Captain asked her if she was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about the scenes etc. and how the dialogue went down I think they started out with a 3 hour movie, alot of it makes no sense, example, vickers walks in and th capt asks her of sh wants to get laid, well where the heck id that come from? and she says yes based on some stupid remark about being an android? please...
> 
> ....time will tell, they will I am sure try and cash in at the dvd trough, I'd like to see the 'deleted scenes'....ridley scott is a lot better than this or has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read on fandango that there was about 30 minutes cut out. I'll buy either way since I have all the others.
Click to expand...


wow, thx. I thought so. 

thats a lot of footage and scenes even if half of it is action crap...even 15 minutes of screen-time, for a story/screenplay is an eternity....3-4 scenes of 2 minutes ( time it sometime) of creative well thought dialogue could have made a worlds of difference.


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> thinking about the scenes etc. and how the dialogue went down I think they started out with a 3 hour movie, alot of it makes no sense, example, vickers walks in and th capt asks her of sh wants to get laid, well where the heck id that come from? and she says yes based on some stupid remark about being an android? please...
> 
> ....time will tell, they will I am sure try and cash in at the dvd trough, I'd like to see the 'deleted scenes'....ridley scott is a lot better than this or has been.



You've never accused a woman of being a robot, then asked her to prove she's not with sex?



You're KIDDING!???

The scene did not make the cutting room floor because it demonstrates that casual inter-racial sex is acceptable in 2092, and that if you're a 2012 progressive, then it should be acceptable to you too.

Especially true since casual inter-racial sex produced Barak Obama, the Greatest President Hollywood Ever Invented.


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> ...even 15 minutes of screen-time, for a story/screenplay is an eternity....3-4 scenes of 2 minutes ( time it sometime) of creative well thought dialogue could have made a worlds of difference.



Then they would have changed the title to AVATAR II.


----------



## theHawk

tererun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reference to god or religion that I noticed was the doctors necklace. And its role was only a couple minutes long. I think someone had something on their brain before they saw the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to the bathroom during every conversation with the doctor and the one wearing the cross? The whole purpose of them going there was to find their creator despite the fact the main characters all wanted to believe in god except the blonde captain. I knew there was trouble when the female scientist was in cryosleep talking to her father about death and all the religious nature of that pointless scene. Did you miss the 7 or 8 references to christ in that whole scene, or were you in the bathroom again? Then the female doctor always wanting to believe in jesus no matter how much they were showing jesus had no presence on earth. There was the whole basis of intelligent design which was the whole purpose of the opening scene and the idea that these being supposedly put the human race where they were. Oh, and then there is the best suck you out of the movie and into pointless life drama when her boyfriend makes the crack about only needing a couple of brain cells to make life, and then she goes into her pointless crying jag implying she was barren which did not add anything at all to the movie and was the first time reproduction was even mentioned. In all honesty considering what happened that scene might have actually been valuable towards enhancing her character had they actually done something more on development of that aspect of her character.
> 
> There is a lot of religious bullshit in this movie, and Alien is not religious. If they wanted to do some sort of Contact type of philisophical commentary on god and science it was not the right movie. That might have been a good movie on it's own, but it is not alien, and I am quite sure the company does not give a fuck about God or even the alien races that supposedly spawned humans. They wanted a weapon from an advanced civilization. They actually may have tried to make a statement about the lust for power that keeps the human race down, but they kept on dropping it to go back to blind faith.
Click to expand...



Wow someone has a bad case of liberal derrangement syndrome....

How can you expect any movie that goes after the question of the creation of life to completely ignore religion.

And by the way other Alien movies have touched on the topic of religion....although I dispised the stories of Alien 3 and Alien Resurrection they did have religion in them.


----------



## theHawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> He likely is still in the seat and was already infected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that planet they landed on where the story took place was not LV-426 it was if memory serves LV 323 or 326,  or something  close...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, I didn't catch that. There were other ships though so maybe other creator's?
> 
> It's on movies2k.com now so I may watch it again to fill in the blanks.
Click to expand...



*MORE SPOILERS*


Yes this movie was all on LV-223 I think.

They talked about how the Engineers were using that planet as a staging ground for attacks, but the "weapons" turned on them.  I think its safe to assume one ship did escape but shortly after he had a chestburster pop out and the ship crashed on LV-426.  If you watch Alien they say the Space Jockey was fossilized, much like the ones found on LV-223 in this movie, so it happened at the same time.  

The carbon testing on the Engineers that were dead went back 2000 years.  So back then they decided it was time to destroy life on Earth.  Don't know if that timing intentionally coincides with Jesus or what.  We simply don't know why though at this point.


----------



## bak1atwar

I have not seen it yet. But friend has watched it and he loves the movie. I will watch it online.


----------



## bayoubill

saw Prometheus last weekend...

overall, it was a forgettable disappointment... lots of initially interesting characters and lead-ups... that added up to absolutely nothing that made any kind of sense... 

I knew the movie was in trouble about midway through when I realized I stopped caring about what might happen to the main characters... 


your time and money would be better spent watching/rewatching either one or both of the first two Alien movies...


----------



## Gideonprime

SPOILERS -

I liked it.  

Didn't buy the space jesus stuff also didn't think that the Doc who removed the ailien from herself was christian?  her BF/Hubby said "still wearing your father's cross?"  To me meaning her mortal human dad from earlier in the flick.

Could be they wanted to kill us because of the Predator worship on earth.  Two big bad space aliens both trying to steer mankind? 

If the Engineers wanted us dead, why didn;t the rest of the race kill us?  Was the Group on LV223 a fringe group of Psychos?

What did David Really say to the Engineer?  The did not translate it.  Could have said we're here to ass rape you for all we know.

Some say the religious bit was over the top . . .I say only if you are looking for it.  Said as one who is pretty anti religion anyway.  I think 2000 years could have just been a random pick.  Or If Riddley scott picked it (Don;t know if he's religious) and your the screen writer who's ailiens prequel he is going to direct . . .you STFU if want to get paid.

Effect were good.  The Crew were freaking morons.

All inall worth teh price of admission but left more questions than it answered.\\Oh and the goop seemed to disolvethe alien my guess was to create higher life forms but who the hell knows.


----------

